# west-end shrimpsters meet



## Egonsgirl (Feb 28, 2012)

Hey everyone, what's new? Are we having a meeting this month? I miss you guys/gals!!!!! still off the net though


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

We should have a meeting again!


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Once again we need a spot to hold it? Any volunteers?


----------



## eatmysox (Jul 24, 2012)

I would Luke to try and make it out to this. Or your welcome to have it at my place though I can't imagine much interest in driving to Kitchener 

Sent by little green men....


----------

